# Sexing Salvini



## marmot74 (Apr 24, 2008)

I am thinking it's a male.....not the best photo....


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

I'm thinking it's not a Salvini


----------



## marmot74 (Apr 24, 2008)

Are you sure? What do you think it is?


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

Can you take a clearer and brighter pic? The body of the fish is dark and I can't see it very well.

It is a Salvini. But I do see were Joels Fish is coming from! It does look like a hybrid like a Salvini has cross bred with another fish.


----------



## smitty (May 7, 2004)

Female Salvin's have a black dot on there gill and in the middle of there dorsal fin.


----------



## Reiner (Jul 17, 2002)

try to take a better picture with a nice side view of the fish.


----------



## marmot74 (Apr 24, 2008)

I'll try for a better photo. He really doesn't like the camera!


----------



## Reiner (Jul 17, 2002)

the slope of the forehead looks a little off in this picture but it could be the angle of the picture. BTW if it is a true salvini this fish is a keeper since it shows a more then avarge amount of red on it's body. Also try to take a picture where he or she has the dorsal fin raised since it makes it easier to see if it is male or female.


----------



## marmot74 (Apr 24, 2008)

It's an amazing looking fish, hopefully I can get a picture that does it justice!


----------



## HiImSean (Apr 5, 2007)

im thinking male but i thought females had more red on their bellies. like smitty said females will have black spot on their gill plat and dorsal fin


----------



## marmot74 (Apr 24, 2008)

There's definitely no spot on the gill splat.


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

The spot on the gill plate isn't very accurate. The black blotch on the dorsal fin is.


----------



## phishes (May 17, 2005)

It looks female, because I see some blue on the dorsal. Also females tend to have more red on the belly.


----------



## marmot74 (Apr 24, 2008)

My god this is a hard fish to get a picture of!!! Argh. This is as good as I could get for now. Will keep trying.


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

Thanks for getting a better pic! Yep as I figured its definitely a Salvini! And also as I figured its a male. I could tell by the other pic by it's body shape but I needed color to be for sure. I am very sure it's a male! Males can get a lot of red as well as Females.


----------



## marmot74 (Apr 24, 2008)

Thanks! He's a beauty! Glad it's a boy! My tank has way to much Estrogen in it! :lol:


----------



## ka2zesmi786 (Feb 14, 2009)

i just picked up a few salvini myself 1 male 2 female. i'm so excited!


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

I dunno , something just looks off with that guy (I will agree that it's male though). The more I look at it, the more something just doesn't seem right about it. I wish I could put my finger on what it is :? .


----------



## josmoloco (Aug 23, 2008)

> I dunno , something just looks off with that guy (I will agree that it's male though). The more I look at it, the more something just doesn't seem right about it. I wish I could put my finger on what it is .


I think that it is the lack of black. Your typical salvini has alot of black on it, never the less, it looks like a pure male salvini.


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

What type of store was it bought at? It looks like a WC strain that is rarely available, have seen it once on another site though. That particular WC strain looked totally differant than the normal aquarium strain we usually see.


----------



## marmot74 (Apr 24, 2008)

Believe it or not he was a random pickup from a local Big Als store here in BC, Canada. I just saw him and was like "that guy is cool, he needs to come home with me!" 

I think he was returned due to aggression level from someone who had no idea about Cichlids. He's in with my other large CA's now enjoying life!


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

josmoloco said:


> > I dunno , something just looks off with that guy (I will agree that it's male though). The more I look at it, the more something just doesn't seem right about it. I wish I could put my finger on what it is .
> 
> 
> I think that it is the lack of black. Your typical salvini has alot of black on it, never the less, it looks like a pure male salvini.


 That's deffinately part of it , but the head shape seems a bit off as well. Cool looking fish anyway though.


----------

